# HOWTO - Use MobileMe with Your Own Domain!



## ScottW (Jul 10, 2008)

I really want to use MobileMe with my own domain and with a new feature in iPhone 2.0 I have managed to pull it off.

1) Setup your MobileMe account with all the push and syncing features so that life is good and jolly.

2) Setup your own mail account and setup, just as you normally would until your satisfied with it.

3) Go into Settings and Fetch Settings and turn your "non-mobileme" account to manual. Go in and read any emails you need too to get your new emails down to ZERO.

4) Forward your emails from your primary domain account to your MobileMe service, most email providers provide this type of feature. Worst case, setup MobileMe to POP your mail account, but that won't be "instant" like forwarding is.

5) When you get a new email in to MobileMe and reply to it, if it's an email you want to come from your own domain, just select the "from" field, and a new feature allows you to choose which account to send the email FROM. Select the other domain account and send it.

Your SENT items will appear in your personal domain email account Sent folders, not MobileMe.

While it's not a PERFECT solution, its better than nothing.


----------



## NYCAmateur (Feb 6, 2010)

I was looking to do something similar -- my own email domain, an iPhone, a Mac and a Macbook. I couldn't figure out how to sync the email, even using mobileme. I found this guide for a few books that showed how to use some free google stuff along with mobileme to have a good setup. www.syncmydomain.com .  But I imagine for this audience you can understand the free stuff. I just wasn't sophisticated enough to do it.


----------



## NYCAmateur (Mar 14, 2010)

The solution is now also available at www.syncmymacs.com as well as www.syncmydomain.com It gives great instructions on how to use your own personal email domain (hosted for free) with up to 20 email addresses, and keep your iMac, Macbook and iPhone all in sync all the time ... while also making the most of your mobileme subscription.


----------



## mrdotcom (Sep 2, 2010)

There are also services like macname.com and iwantmyname.com. Both services provide an easy way to use your personal domain name with mobileme.  Macname also includes email forwards so you can create anything at yourdomain.com email addresses.


----------



## jaccog (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Scott,

I have been trying the setup you suggested. I do get the pushmail from mobile me directly. However when I open my mail, the e-mail for my other personal account also automatically loads, so there are 2 exact same mails still coming in. I have deleted all my mails in my personal account and set up manual for my own account. Am I doing something wrong or is there another step needed?

Jacco


----------



## StephenY (Jan 22, 2011)

I expect you've solved it by now, but in case you haven't just sounds like a mail forwarding setting. Can usually set your pop mail to either just forward or forward and delete. If you choose the former a copy of the message is left in the mail account and your iPhone will fetch that as well as the one sent to MobileMe.

Authsmtp is a good service, check out their web site (no, I'm not affiliated, just a happy customer of theirs for several years lol).

Stephen.


----------

